# Two or three rats for first-time owner?



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

We are waiting for our first pair of rats (females). We decided on two since we heard they need to be in pairs. But now I'm seeing some threads on here suggesting that having 3 rats can have its advantages as well. That this allows 2 rats to be together if one is getting some individual (human) attention.

What do you all think? Is two sufficient or should we seriously consider three? (They will be pets for my 13 yr old son)

I was thinking that if 3 were better, that it would be easier to start out with the three right from the beginning.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It depends on your rats and your lifestyle/time/money; three can certainly help with many things but it can also be burdensome.


----------



## lcs (Feb 7, 2012)

We started with three for the reasons you mentioned and also so there was one for me and my two kids. There is more to vet costs and cleanup, but overall three is great. Just this summer we lost two of our boys so we are giving extra attention to the last as well as welcoming three new girls. I guess long story. . .long  either would be great!


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

Stick with two rats, getting more means higher maintenance and more money being spent. I thought it'd be fun to have 3 rats, but I was wrong. While I do care about them all, sometimes I feel just overburden. I now have to thoroughly clean their cage at least two to three times a week instead of once a week. Plus I even saved a wild rat, so now I have 4. However they are neat because each one has their own personality and always find a way to entertain you. So I highly recommend getting two rats only, it's something that I could of done.


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

My vote is also for two. Two rats get along just fine, and you'd be surprised how easy it is to give one-on-one attention to two rats. 


Don't jump in the deep end until you know what's in the water. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I had only ever had rats in pairs. Until a week moment looking into the feeder bin. 

I personally LOVE having three rats. They are not that much more work (for me) I still clean their cage once every couple weeks, which takes the same amount of time it did when I have two. I still spend about 5 minutes spot cleaning in the morning and 2 minutes before bed, like I did when i had two. The day to day additional expense is minimal and for me it just meant saving an extra $10/month into their bank account (we have a separate bank account for the two dogs and the three rats, it's joint petcare money). I'm the sole care-taker of them, my husband hate them, and my brother just wants to enjoy their cuddles, so that burden is all on me. I have to say the extra time commitment and expense is BY FAR worth the rewards in having a third. They seem to have little games they play together, they have different relationships with each other and they never seem bored, I see their problem solving skills more "how do I get to the food inside of this egg shell" and it's almost like I can see their little brains work together. I like that I can take my friendliest out for long periods of time (car rides, outside play, shopping, etc) and know that one isn't alone for 4-5 hours at a time. I like knowing if something happens to one of them, there's still a pair and I won't have to worry about late intros. 

But it's going to boil down to your child, assuming they will be the ultimate care giver. It will require more of their personal time. 

I'm all for 3 (or 10) but it boils down, really to mom and dad. If your child loses interest in them, are you willing to care and commit to 3 rats?


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Well, I started out with a trio. My three girls were definitely happy with the hierarchy, but I honestly wish that I had started out with two. Three rats in my tiny apartment caused a lot of smell issues before I could understand how to really have the cage set up advantageously. Also, three rats are harder to bond with & free range with... just one more you gotta factor in. Not sure why, but I find I prefer pairs a lot more; it is just easier to communicate with two at the same time. My third girl passed away about a month ago and now it's just the two girls... they are a lot calmer and less smelly without the third contributor. Also easier to interact with.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

I vote for two as well. I had three rats for a while and it always seemed like one was left out, until I got a fourth.


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

JLSaufl said:


> But it's going to boil down to your child, assuming they will be the ultimate care giver. It will require more of their personal time.
> 
> I'm all for 3 (or 10) but it boils down, really to mom and dad. If your child loses interest in them, are you willing to care and commit to 3 rats?


Thanks for the detailed description.
I'm not worried about the "child loses interest" part as this is not his first pet. With each of my children, I started them with hermit crabs for first pets. Once they demonstrated consistent, full responsibility with those, then they were permitted a "next level" pet. For this (my youngest) son, he still has his hermit crab from 6 or 7 years ago. He recently lost his hamster of 2 years. He & I researched before settling on rats and feel that he's prepared. 

He's also watched older siblings care for pets-- one had about a dozen tanks in his room with an assortment of fish, reptiles and amphibians. (that one's now a biology major, lol) And, as a family, we have indoor free-range rabbits, a dog, snake and birds. 

So, I am, with difficulty , refraining from getting rats for myself. I will content myself with being a secondary member of the rat pack after my son.


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your input and opinions. There does not seem to be any _overwhelming_ advantages to adding a third or overwhelming disadvantages to starting with just two.

I think we will continue with our original plan of starting with two.


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Get two but I promise after your first pair you'll want more. Rats are addictive but you do need to give them lots of attention and be prepared to spend lots of money on toys food and vets. I spend about £30 a month on food for my 4 rats which is more than what I spend feeding my horse. I spend about £50 a month on vets and about £50 a month on treats and toys xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

